# Knitted: The 'Big Easy' Slouch Hat



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

'Big Easy' Slouch Hat. You can make this hat in a weekend with some bulky yarn and size 10 needles. It's worked in the round. This is one hat with plenty of room for HAIR. Photos show it worked up in both thick and thin wool, and smooth wool. One size (M/L).

$5.00

Pattern Specs:

Yarn: Los Andes by Aslan Trends, (2 skeins) or similar bulky wt. yarn to get gauge.
(Approx. 160 yards bulky wt. yarn.) Pink model is shown in Los Andes, a thick and thin yarn. Blue model pictured below is worked in a smooth bulky wool of the same gauge.
Needles: Size 10 circulars in the following lengths: 16 for ribbed band, 24 for hat body, set of size 10 dpn for crown decreases.
Gauge: 13 sts per 4 in stockinette.

Pattern will be delivered via email in pdf. format once transaction is completed.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/110385922/knitting-pattern-the-big-easy-slouch-hat?ref=v1_other_1


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Now you are tugging at my passion, I love the bulky knits. This hat is adorable!!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I love bulky knits too! Jean you're the queen of bulky knits 

Love this slouchy hat - great job!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> I love bulky knits too! Jean you're the queen of bulky knits
> 
> Love this slouchy hat - great job!


ha!!! Long live the queen...............

I learned to like slouch hats. At first I didn't but my GD talked me into one and now I love them. They are really the hot thing this upcoming fall and winter.....better get working for those craft shows. And in the bulky yarn they work up so fast.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

They are the only kind of hat I can wear. I look stupid in a tight cap, but the loose ones are ok. They don't squish your hair down, either.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> They are the only kind of hat I can wear. I look stupid in a tight cap, but the loose ones are ok. They don't squish your hair down, either.


Exactly!! I've made so many of them for my daughter and step daughters I think I need to get one made for ME next :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> They are the only kind of hat I can wear. I look stupid in a tight cap, but the loose ones are ok. They don't squish your hair down, either.


That is exactly why I started loving that style.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

And they cover your ears up and keep them from freezing off! I was in England in April and we were outside all the time, walking, no matter how frigid the temps or even if it was snowing! I HAD to wear a hat and was so glad to have some slouchies! I'm about to write up a pattern for a moderate slouch hat and matching cowl... the set that got me through the cold in the UK!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Now this looks so cozy and comfy!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thank you... I've worn this pink sample and it is quite warm and cozy. The man I gave the blue one to (yes, a MAN, with big curly hair that filled it up), wore his all winter. It matched his rust colored Jeep, LOL!


----------

